# Rockets with best off-season so far?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

One writer thinks so:

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/colu...kets_hot__Wolves_not__in_busy_off-season.html


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I think so too. We somehow got Francis, James, Scola, Butler, and a potential great player Aaron Brooks. We lost Howard and many more players to come, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We only used like 8 players last season.

Yao
Hayes
Battier
T-Mac
Alston
Head
Juwan
Mutombo

We lost Juwan and possibly Mutombo. We only lost 2 players that mattered last season but we've added like 6 that'll make a difference, and Scola fills in 3 of Juwan's shoes and Jackie Butler is starting to fill Mutombo's.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I like David Aldrige. Usually a very reliable source for bball info.

Totally agree with him. Boston may have gotten all the flashy players but they gave away alot and have now put themselves in a win now or else position.

Houston made the biggest splash:


10.3 million in expiring contracts after this season with Luther probably being the only person we definitely resign.
Again, 10.3 million in expiring contracts that we might use as trade bait later on this season.
Two veterans in Steve and Bonzi that could've gone elsewhere for more money but, chose Houston.
Trading nothing for something. (JHo for James and VSpan for Scola).
Probably a bit more to come. (JL3 will be gone and maybe Rafer too.)

No team has even come close to improving their franchise as much as Houston.

Daryl Morey:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jdiggidy said:


> No team has even come close to improving their franchise as much as Houston.


Well, I think the Grizzlies did a pretty decent job.

They added Mike Conley Jr., Darko Milicic and Juan Carlos Navarro. They also signed a couple guys in Andre Brown and Casey Jacobsen that could turn out to be steals and help their team. The Grizzlies were God-awful last year, and now they'll be competing for the playoffs in the WC.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> No team has even come close to improving their franchise as much as Houston.


Boston is the team that improved the most this offseason, even if they traded their entire bench for it. They've gone from being the worst team last season to contend for the ECF.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Boston just sh*t on itself in the long run. They traded away lots of excellent youngster and picks. I understand their win now mentality. However, what if they don't win? What if one of their trio breaks down? they are all over 30s anything can happen to them. They even added extension for Garnett. Allen+Pierce+Garnett gives them slightly over $56M 07/08. There is really not much room for role players. If they rest of their roster do not step up, they are in deep trouble. I really don't see they can will the trophy this up coming season. I would love to see them play though. Anytime when a team has three crazy all-stars level players, it's a must watch team. Seriously, I really don't see that team going anywhere after 2 years.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> They traded away lots of excellent youngster and picks.


Al Jefferson and...?

The players they have now give them a better chance at the title than what their young players "could" have given them in the future.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair + two first round draft picks. That's a lot of new bloods. 

I know what you mean Cornholio, but that team has no bench and future.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

While I think the Rockets had a fantastic off-season, this article lost all its credibility when it listed the Grizzlies as 22nd. No team can stay the same, every team either gets worse a little or better a little, or a lot better or a lot worse. By putting the grizzlies at 22nd, he has basically said they will be worse. This article is junk.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Ryan Gomes, Gerald Green, Sebastian Telfair + two first round draft picks. That's a lot of new bloods.
> 
> I know what you mean Cornholio, but that team has no bench and future.


add delonte west and jeff green to that list who they shipped for ray allen


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I didn't want to make another thread...



> *Houston Rockets*
> 
> *What Went Right:*
> 
> ...


Link


----------

